# Schmierölpumpen Modell



## Axel123 (4 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar möchte ich ein funktionsgetreues und -fähiges Schmierölmodell entwerfen, welches mittels einer speicherprogrammierbaren Steuerung alle Schutzlogiken und Überwachungsfunktionen abbildet. Dafür habe ich bereits einen systemplan entworfen etc.
und meine fragen zielen jetzt nur darauf ab, wie ich mit ner SPS verschiedene Punkte (Druckschalter etc.) ansteuern kann.
Werden da einfach Feldbusse von den Eingabe - & Ausgabebaugruppen an diese "gesteckt" und somit wird alles übertragen? Was muss ich da alles beachten?
und habt ihr eventuell einen Tipp, wo man da hardware günstig erwerben kann.. wäre eine sps 300 gut?
Vielen dank im vorab für die Hilfe.
alex​


----------



## Axel123 (4 November 2010)

also nur son ganz allgemeiner ansatz, wie man bei sowas vorgeht... ich muss das nich verdrahten, will nur das geistig durchspielen..., um zu wissen, welche teile ich brauche und wies in der theorie gehen würde. 
(ich muss am ende ne anweisung schreiben, dass jemand anders es bauen könnte)

ne seite, wo man sich gut reinfuchsen kann, wäre auch gut´?


----------



## Verpolt (4 November 2010)

Hallo



> und meine fragen zielen jetzt nur darauf ab, wie ich mit ner SPS verschiedene Punkte (Druckschalter etc.) ansteuern kann.



Mit den Editoren KOP/FUP/AWL/SCL/CFC/ST/GRAPH..."erschlägt" man so ziemlich alles.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1533

Ausbildungsunterlagen




> Werden da einfach Feldbusse von den Eingabe - & Ausgabebaugruppen an diese "gesteckt" und somit wird alles übertragen? Was muss ich da alles beachten?



Dazu müsste man den Umfang des Projektes kennen.

Wieviele Ein/Ausgänge digital
Wieviele Ein/Ausgänge analog
Kommunikation von und zu anderer SPS/PC ( Profibus DP, Profinet,...)
Bedienterminal Textdisplay/Touchscreen


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1533



> und habt ihr eventuell einen Tipp, wo man da hardware günstig erwerben kann.. wäre eine sps 300 gut?



Wenn du weisst, was du einsetzen willst.


----------



## Axel123 (4 November 2010)

naja ich sag ma so, hab schon mal mit ner sps gearbeitet, aber nur en paar billige programme gemacht... oder mir sachen angeguckt... aber bin da noch nich tiefergehend eingestiegen.

der Umfang des projektes ist nicht soo groß.
also es soll so 4 druckschalter geben, en temperatur regelventil, vers. mech. drosseln (blenden), einen filter, drehzahlüberwachung von 3 Pumpen etc.
danach müsstren sich dann ja auch die baugruppen richten?
es soll nur eine sps geben und einen laptop für die darstellung und programmierung (mit FUP am besten)
ob jetz profibus oder net.. ka, was am besten ist, kann ich nich sagen..
solche fragen wollte ich ja klären


----------



## tnt369 (4 November 2010)

profibus dürfte bei der anwendung nicht notwendig sein.
mit welcher sps hast du erfahrung?


----------



## Axel123 (4 November 2010)

mit ner 300er - aber erfahrung ist eben relativ...


----------



## tnt369 (4 November 2010)

s7-300 ?
wenn es eine solche sein soll, kann ich die berthel ecocon 50 empfehlen.
ist günstig, kompatibel und hat schon einiges an ea "onboard".
damit sollte sich deine anwendung machen lassen.


----------



## Axel123 (4 November 2010)

ja eine s7-300. dAnke für den tipp 

jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch ein wenig hilfe mit meinen anderen Fragen.
ganz allgemein, wie man sowas anschließt und so?


----------



## Verpolt (4 November 2010)

Hallo

auf der Siemens Seite oder hier im FAQ-Bereich (Linkliste) gibts einiges.


http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/28755592


----------



## tnt369 (4 November 2010)

normalerweise arbeitet eine sps mit 24V DC.
die digitalen signale werden also mit 24V gelesen und ausgegeben.
ausnahmen gibts natürlich auch (230V AC, Relaiskontakte ...)

analoge signale werden entweder als :
spannung (typ. 0-10V aber auch 0-5V oder +/-10V ...)
oder als 
strom (typ. 0-20mA oder 4-20mA)
verarbeitet.
dazu noch etliche sondervarianten wie widerstandsmessung,
thermoelemente ...


----------



## Axel123 (4 November 2010)

ich habe nur keine ahnung, wie man die anschließt... 

ich hab also an sich en druckschalter, der dann über en analogsignal, die info an eine eingabeeinheit gibt, das signal wird dann umwandelt in en digitales signal und es wird an die sps weitergegebent?
und als anschluss von schalter zur eingabeeinheit dient en normales kabel?, wie ich es auch verwende, um ganz normal analoge signale abzugreifen für en messinstrument zum beispiel?
und dann kann ich über die sps auch die elemente steuern oder isses nich so leicht?


----------



## tnt369 (4 November 2010)

um dir das beantworten zu können müsste  ich schon wissen was für
ein druckschalter (schalter = digital !?!) bzw. welche "elemente" du
anschließen möchtest (hersteller, typ ...)


----------

